# Nutrafin Aqua Plus, is it safe?



## dstones (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello, I have been using Nutrafin Aqua Plus water conditioner to condition the water that I use to top up my tank, but i read on another thread today that some of these conditioners are harmful to bettas and I was just wondering if anyone could tell me if this conditioner is safe to use, i have not introduced my betta into my tank yet and will not until i know it is safe for him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Never heard of it to be honest.

Just did a quick search and read its fine with bettas so no worries.Just acclimate him slowly and he will do fine.


----------

